# Enstar II where to purchase in larger quantities



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 6, 2007)

Is Enstar II available for purchase in a larger container other then the 5 ounce bottle? If so where and at what cost? 

Or possible there are other growth inhibitors for sale out there that are sold under other names at a better price and larger quantities. 

By larger quantity I'm talking about possible a 16 or 32 ounce bottle.

By the way this is to be used on orchids (ornamentals).

Any and help help is appreciated.

Thanks 
Bob in Albany, N.Y.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 6, 2007)

Bob,

Tried Hummert International in St Louis? Not sure of the url, but on OrchidMall and Google-able. They used to carry it...

-Ernie


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 7, 2007)

can you buy wholesale? try griffins greenhouse suppliers or wh milikowski. it seems that they're only available in 5 oz packs (also says rate is 5-10 ounces per 100 gallons).

i'm not sure i understand your other question. do you mean are other insect growth regulators (igr) available? there are all sorts out there. they're typically fairly expensive, though, as they can be very specific.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 7, 2007)

I always get mine from Griffins Greenhouse supply. Just looking for a cheaper way to purchase it. It is expensive, but DOES work. I wouldn't trade it for the world. I generally only have outbreaks of mealies and occasionally a few scales. Enstar II just knoxs them dead. 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 7, 2007)

gotcha...
i looked around a bit but seems like enstar is the only product with S-Kinoprene.
ever tried talus? i sprayed with it a while ago and it seemed to work well. i need to spray again and i keep meaning to spray but that'll mean i'll have to shave my beard so the respirator will get a good seal, but the girlfriend likes the beard, and so do i, so i don't wanna shave... oh, maybe i'll check the label. it might not require a respirator!


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> ... i keep meaning to spray but that'll mean i'll have to shave my beard so the respirator will get a good seal, but the girlfriend likes the beard, and so do i, so i don't wanna shave...




The what? since when do you have a beard? I can't even picture that. Shoot. Now I'm gonna have to come to your crummy meeting on Tuesday? Way to up attendance Mr. President.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 8, 2007)

i always had a beard. now, i can only grow one between spraying or until my respirator fit test. dadgum osha...


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 9, 2007)

I've used an IGR called 'Distance', which is supposed to have systemic activity. It wasn't too expensive. Think I got it from Hummert.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 9, 2007)

distance? i forgot about distance. it's only suppose to suppress mealies, though.
did you notice how well it took out the mealies? how about the scale?


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 9, 2007)

Seemed to work on scale... As well as anything, anyway, I can't seem to eradicate scale completely. I figure mealies are just a kind of scale, right? I've got both, so it seemed a fair shot.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 9, 2007)

right now i've got long tailed and citrus mealies as well as several varieties of scale. i think i'm gonna try a tank mix of distance and talus, both of which, i think, are igr's. 
i'll let you know how it goes. it may be a few weeks until i spray...
i think talus is pretty darn expensive, though. hopefully they've reformulated it because the bags that dissolve in water in which they were packaged kept breaking!
distance can be used successfully for fungus gnats, too...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2007)

The U.S. Army has large depots full of these compounds!


----------

